# Anagram Game



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Re-arrange the letters in the capitalized word to get the answer to the question.

For starters -
What sounds might come from a STABLE?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Nobody wants to play this game?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

The answer is BLEATS


----------



## Sparky (Oct 28, 2019)

@debodun
_I'll give it a go, Debodun…  _

TRAMCHAIR ~ Head Female


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Matriarch


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

What kind of trim can be made with a FINGER?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

Fringe

DORMITORY ~ A description of a dormitory


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

Dirty Room


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

What did the SINGER do when she wanted to retire?


----------



## Sparky (Oct 29, 2019)

Resign

LAVAEXIT ~ Something to get things moving


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

Laxative


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

PLEASE don't disturb me when I am this?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

Asleep.

What is done by THE EYES?


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

They see


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

How much MAPLE sap did they get from the tree to make syrup?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

Ample

An ASTRONOMER is a .....


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

Moon starer?


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

What politician said, “I NEED JOB”?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

Joe Biden!

A GENTLEMAN


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

elegant man


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

No instructor wants to TEACH a student that does this?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

Cheat

SCHOOL MASTER - The place he is in charge of


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

The Classroom


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Late-blooming prodigies have this type of TALENT?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

Latent?

The eyes - what do they do?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

They see


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

What did James CAGNEY use to find work in his early movie roles?


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Give up - An AGENCY.


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

*IT'S MR. CASH*, bringing gifts for everyone on this holiday.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

I give up on this. Only one vowel?!


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Sunny said:


> I give up on this. Only one vowel?!


No there are two. Perhaps you overlooked the "IT'S" that is included (it's capitalized).


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

CHRISTMAS!

Next:  OLD WEST ACTION


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

A twisted colon. LOL


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

While that fits, deb, amazingly it's not the answer.  Here's a hint:  it's the name of a movie star.


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Yes!  Good guessing, deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

This type of TALENT develops in old age.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Latent?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Using this can give you BAD CREDIT.


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

debit card


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

I ate *A PRALINE* while traveling in this?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Airplane.

Um...  let's see...


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2019)

Do you like to RUN FIGS while doing this at the beach?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

surfing


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Correct. My sentence would have made more sense if I remembered to say, "Do you like to watch RUN FIGS..."  (left out the "watch,") but you got it anyway.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

What kind of trim can be made with a FINGER?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

Fringe.

High school course made from GRIT?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

trig


----------

